# Show your tactical shotguns



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I just finished fitting this new Mossberg 930, turkey special 24" bbl with fiber optic sights. Nordic +6 mag extension, reflex sight, and a couple other goodies. Haven't shot it yet. I am just getting to the old man version of 3 gun. We just shoot steels with buck shot and slugs. But mostly shoot bird shot with a turkey choke. Low recoil and tight patterns out to about 30 yds. Makes it fun and doesn't beat the **** out of you.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pic


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! What reflex sight did you go with?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sight mark Mini Shot Pro. Pretty simple set up. Can sight through it to see the fiber optic hard sights. Might work out ok. We will see.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's mine. It was a gift from one of my salesman a couple years ago. Mossberg 12ga. Bad to the bone and ready for action @ any time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet gun. 

How does the pistol grip work out with the top safety? I was going that direction but decided on a regular stock.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have a pic, and I haven't been to a three gun comp in a few years, but when I did I love my benelli M2 field with 21" barrel.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

RB II said:


> Sweet gun.
> 
> How does the pistol grip work out with the top safety? I was going that direction but decided on a regular stock.


Works purdy darn good RB, especially when the butt of the stock is in the forward position. No plug in that SOB and I crank rounds out of it fast!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

RB II said:


> Sight mark Mini Shot Pro. Pretty simple set up. Can sight through it to see the fiber optic hard sights. Might work out ok. We will see.


I thought it looked familiar. I own one too.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

Remington police 12gauge SBS with Scatergun sights. Have a separate shell holder that clips on the belt.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Short Barrel Shotguns.

1100 cut at 14". Functions & patterns great on any load. A very fun, fast handling shotgun. It has a removable choke tube. 
Tromix Saiga at 10"
Serbu 870 at 6", has a Knoxx folding stock. 
Coach guns are cut at 12". 12 & 20 gauge. They have removable chokes.



Normal size shotguns for comparison. 
870 tactical has an 18" barrel.



.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Photo the wife took of me scaring birds out of the peach trees.

Streetsweeper 12 ga shotgun with SWD M11 9mm submachine gun mounted under the barrel. Kind of a reverse master-key setup.

Makes one heck of a racket.



Have fun,
RFA


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Photo the wife took of me scaring birds out of the peach trees.
> 
> Streetsweeper 12 ga shotgun with SWD M11 9mm submachine gun mounted under the barrel. Kind of a reverse master-key setup.
> 
> ...


LoL. Thats like $10,000+ worth of love. Badass


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I didnt know we had so many stamp collectors here.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

This one is miserable to shoot. 








Need to try a different grip. 
And ready I have always wanted to get an old cheap double barrel with exposed gamers and sbr it. Also saw a model 11 sbr that was pretty sweat.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

sleepersilverado said:


> This one is miserable to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SBS , get it right. LoL 

Eta, did u have to do a AOW with that to have the front grip?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

sleepersilverado said:


> This one is miserable to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a SBS try a Knoxx folding stock. Made a big difference. 
It has spring loaded recoil absorbers.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/91...-stock-remington-870-12-gauge-synthetic-black

If it is an AOW, try a Knoxx breachers grip. It also is recoil reducing.

http://blackhawk.com/Products/Stock.../Stocks/Shotgun/KnoxxÂ®-BreachersGripâ„¢.aspx

Also try some 2 1/2" shotgun shells.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

muney pit said:


> SBS , get it right. LoL
> 
> Eta, did u have to do a AOW with that to have the front grip?


I would like to blame it on the tinny little amazon tablet thingy I am trying to use to post but i did it twice!! 
Anhoo it is a AOW.
My understanding is anything but a pistol can have a front grip. So AOW, SBS,SBR can all have a front grip.
I also understand that the only way it can be an AOW is if it never had a butt sock. So if serbu purchased it with a but stock then it would have to be a SBS. I had the option to register it as a SBS but i liked the price of the AOW stamp.

Ready did you intend to always add a butt stock to yours and thus register it as a SBS?

I have to say with all the eye candy it is a toss up between the police and the 1100 for me.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sleepersilverado said:


>


DANG!!! that is sweet!:brew2:


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*Shotgun*

Few of mine next is a SBS.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

18.5" barrel (with screw in chokes), 12" LOP shorty stock. 20 gauge 870.

1 in the pipe, 6 shells in extended magazine tube, 8 shells in side saddles plus 8 shells in the stock cuff. All 2 3/4" #1 buck with 9 pellets...except the two sticking up high are 2 3/4" reduced velocity slugs.

Small rail on side of pump for light mount.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Photo the wife took of me scaring birds out of the peach trees.
> 
> Streetsweeper 12 ga shotgun with SWD M11 9mm submachine gun mounted under the barrel. Kind of a reverse master-key setup.
> 
> ...


Walking up on you would scare the everlovin' CHIT out of me!!!


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*MIne*

I carry a Beretta FP-1201 at work, (Made by Benelli). It has a Streamlight and sling. It's a semi-auto that always wins our workplace competitions. It always amazes people when you can empty 6 rounds of 00Buck in approximately 2 seconds.


----------

